# Molly have swim bladder?



## KaylaLovesBBM (Jul 6, 2011)

So, I went to the petstore to get 2 balloon mollys, and one of them in the tank was swimming straight up and down.

I purchased two but not the one that was swimming up and down. I have one other balloon molly and I was watching her and she was swimming straight up and down.
I never seen her do this before.I did little research and found she has bladder disease off yahoo answers,

Does this mean she has swim bladder? if yes, will she die soon? How do I prevent it. and How to get rid of it.
Thank u!


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

there isn't a whole lot you can do. You can try cooking a pea and cutting that up and giving it the mollie. You wanna make sure that the right fish gets it though. Check the food you're giving them. Is it meant for mollies? I believe swim bladder has something to do with protein. My goldfish got swim bladder when I introduced new tank mates with it and switch over to tropical food from goldfish flakes.


----------



## gupgram (Jun 11, 2011)

*Sudden change in Lyre sliver male molly*

Hi, not sure what is going on! One of my male lyre silver molly was fine, then yesterday he got real quiet just stayed in one place up at top on one side of the tank. He was just like wobbly treading. Last night he ate fine. This morning he was wobbly but swimming head down. I looked up swim bladder disease but not sure. So I gave him and the rest of the fish cooked peas mashed. That was an 2 ours ago. Now he is up at the top in the back all by himslef, slowly wobbling treading again. All the other inhabitants are just fine! Params are Am. 0, phos 0, nitrate 0, nitrite not quite .5, PH 8, GH & KH are 8 degrees. Plants everything looks very healthy. I have my UV sterilizer on as usual. Did my water change a week ago and params remained the same. I don't have a hosptial tank. He has no discoloration at all, his fins seem a little clamped now. Would it be better to just put him down rather than let him suffer? (I put ice cubes in some water and seconds they are gone). (Had to do this with a mommy guppy who ruptured her uterus and could see fry up by her pop eye. I hate to have ANYTHING suffer, and since he does not show signs of ich or anything, not sure what he has. No sticking out fins but at least after the peas he stopped swimming head down. Any help would be appreciated. :-( Other Mollies are great, momma guppy, 2 ottos, 3 corries and 6 glo fish. Have healthy flaming sword, lutea and brazillian penny wort. A sand box too. Feed bottom feeders every other day, course the rest love the algae and shrimp pellets to. On those days they only get a little crushed Tetrmin. I did give freeze dried blood worms for the frist time Thurs. Thank you! gupgram


----------

